
What if we’re living in a computer simulation? - allenleein
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/apr/22/what-if-were-living-in-a-computer-simulation-the-matrix-elon-musk
======
coldtea
What if common cosmological subjects of inquiry of bong-inspired geeky 18-year
olds were to be published in major outlets?

~~~
gus_massa
The final sections "Five other mind-bending theories" is very bad, but at
least it's short and clearly bad.

It mix some theories that are weird but with a lot of evidence, interesting
theories that are dubious, and crazy ideas that are borderline crackpotology.
Each one with the same mix of credulous/weird tone and in each one uses
"Evidence?".

